

This is what most likely happened to Mt. Gox - kordless
http://chrispacia.wordpress.com/2014/02/28/this-is-what-most-likely-happened-to-mtgox/

======
alexandros
Fascinating. Basically the theory here is that "cold" storage, being physical
and therefore within reach of governments, was more risky than "hot" storage.
Talk about misjudging a threat model.

But then again, which one of us really designs their security systems with the
men-with-guns scenario in mind?

------
Cless
Just a side note: the author is a libertarian. I suspect he believed it was
the government's fault from day one.

~~~
jnbiche
This is a perfect example of an ad hominem argument. No attempt to refute the
evidence, just a reference to writer's (alleged) political beliefs.

This approach is common on Reddit, but I'm sad to see this type of argument on
HN. Can we please do better than "this argument is wrong because of the
writer's politics"? I'd hate to see that kind of argument become commonplace
here.

~~~
kordless
Thank you for pointing this out. I typed out a reply earlier to this effect,
but deleted it. Fighting the same fight on Twitter.

